# LG bluray copyprotect problem



## eddiecurrent (Oct 22, 2014)

I picked up an LG bluray player at the pawnshop, it's about 5 or 6 yrs old, and I noticed that it reacts to factory burned macrovision encoded discs by alternatively drifting dark and light. Normally, this would occur only if you try to record the disc to another medium, I presume it's triggered by a drop in the signal strength, but this thing does it on playback right to a tv. I called LG and was told it was a problem with the laser.

I'm not sure how that could be. I don't see how the laser being too close, too far, too weak or too strong, or off azimuth could result in this issue.

Anyone with experience in digital processing and lasers have an opinion? Thanks.


----------

